# Which scag mower



## patm95 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi all. I am new to the forum and have a question of which mower to get. This mower would be for my dad. Between the 2 properties he will be mowing next year will be easily over 5 acres. Probably closer to 8. Any idea of which Scag zero turn would be best? I went to a dealer today and were insistent that he would need a turf tiger and I am skeptical.


----------



## ClarkWGriswald1 (Mar 10, 2020)

We just bought a SCAG Patriot 61" this summer for our 4.5 acres, it does very well for us and easily meets our expectations. We didn't really look at any of the other SCAG models, and are pleased with our purchase.

Are the properties hilly or flat? Smooth or rough? Lots of obstacles to navigate around? Also might be worth considering what the availability of models is, given supply challenges at the moment.


----------



## patm95 (Nov 10, 2021)

Thanks for the info. The patriot model is the one I was heavily considering. I read that the turf tiger was designed for 24 acres a day use which is obviously way overkill. Very disappointed in the dealer I talked to. The lane is mostly flat with a few hills
And trees to mow around.


----------



## StanMI (Aug 18, 2020)

I mow about 9 acres, Scag Cheetah for me. It's in 9th or 10th season now with very little maintenance. Had to put in a new PTO switch last year. Other then gas and oil and blades, that's it. They are expensive mowers, but worth it......IMHO


----------



## patm95 (Nov 10, 2021)

StanMI said:


> I mow about 9 acres, Scag Cheetah for me. It's in 9th or 10th season now with very little maintenance. Had to put in a new PTO switch last year. Other then gas and oil and blades, that's it. They are expensive mowers, but worth it......IMHO


Cool. Those are nice! Do you feel you could have gotten by with something less? How long does it take you to mow that much?


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

I went with the Tiger Cat. Mainly because it was the first one in the line that had the Advantage deck, and a few more goodies like EFI, suspension seat, flat free front tires, and the foot platform flips up to access the belts/pulleys underneath. The others were overkill for my needs. I previously had a Scag Liberty, which was a great mower, but I REALLY like my Tiger Cat.


----------



## StanMI (Aug 18, 2020)

patm95 said:


> StanMI said:
> 
> 
> > I mow about 9 acres, Scag Cheetah for me. It's in 9th or 10th season now with very little maintenance. Had to put in a new PTO switch last year. Other then gas and oil and blades, that's it. They are expensive mowers, but worth it......IMHO
> ...


I like to mow but I also like to mow a little faster. Cheetah will mow as fast as you want to go.

I sure I could get by with less but if your going to mow a little faster all the small bumps and bangs are magnified.

Sag mowers are built well !!


----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

Check out Wright. I got a stander x this year. Super well built.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I have the Cheetah 2. The floating deck helps you mow faster and more comfortably then just mowing with a spring under the seat IMO. I was mowing close to 6 acres a week this season. No regrets.


----------

